

Show HN: Bulletin, a fast, clean Google Reader replacement - mcantrell

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bulletin.io<p>My friend and I spent the last 4 months building the fastest, cleanest RSS reader we could. There are a lot of features to come, but for now, I think we have the best experience around.<p>We&#x27;d love for you to check it out and give us your feedback. Tell us what features we should put it next.
======
jaredcwhite
I'm really digging it -- I like the UI better than Digg.

(haha. ha. ha.)

Seriously, I do like it a lot and think it shows a lot of promise. I
appreciate the clean design, but at the same time it has a little bit of
character (more than most of the generic flat UI stuff everyone's jumping on).

~~~
mcantrell
Thanks! Really glad you like it!

------
iambot
clickable: [https://www.bulletin.io](https://www.bulletin.io)

------
Zergy
I'm a GaTech senior who is just getting serious about web development (used to
dream of doing game development but have had a change of heart). If I buy you
a beer would you mind giving me a tour on the technical side of the site?

~~~
mcantrell
That's cool. I'm a GT grad myself. I'd be glad to chat about how we built it,
just shoot an email to info@bulletin.io.

------
jainsid
I like it.

------
awesomifier
I like it. Looks great on my BlackBerry Z10. I haven't made a decision yet on
a reader but this has a great responsive design and I may stay with this.

~~~
mcantrell
Thanks! We made sure the site was responsive, so that we could cover all
mobile platforms at launch. We're hoping that some app developers will jump on
the API and build some native apps for all of the platforms.

